# Suche neuen Monitor



## OnlinespieleMax (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte euch fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich suche einen neuen Monitor zum zocken, und mir wurde gesagt dass ich mir unbedingt einen Ultrawide holen soll.
Also wollte ich euch fragen, ob das empfehlenswert ist.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur auf einem ganz normalen Monitor gespielt, und hatte so einen noch nicht.
Ich zeige ihn euch mal, ihr könnt mir ja dann sagen was ihr von dem Preis usw. haltet.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.
Monitor LG UltraWide 29UB65-P bei Schäfer-Shop Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2015)

Das mit der Breite hängt sehr davon ab, wie und was du spielst. Es gibt einige Games, in denen das "Mehr" in der Breite hilfreich sein KANN, aber auch dann ist die Frage, ob das den Aufpreis und den Performance-Verlust wert ist. Denn mehr Pixel in der Breite = weniger Bilder pro Sekunde, die die Grafikkarte im Vergleich zum Normalformat schjafft. Vieles ist zudem halt auch auf 16:9 ausgelegt, was Menüs und Design angeht. 

Ob speziell der LG gut ist, kannst du auch hier in einem Test nachlesen Test Monitor LG 29UB65-P demnach bietet der für seinen Preis ein gutes Bild und auch ausreichende Eigenschaften zum Gamen.  Bei Deinem Link ist es ja der Geschäftskunden-Preis, d.h mit MWSt kostet der dann eher 470€. Genau dieses Modell gibt es derzeit wohl so gut wie gar nicht mehr, ich finde noch einen Shop, der den auch auf Lager hätte und etwas günstiger wäre K+K Computer GmbH - Online-Shop  - aber wenn du den bei Schäfer vor Ort bekommst, kannst du den auch dort holen.

Es gibt übrigens auch für eher 350€ schon andere 21:9-Modelle mit IPS-Panel, also wie den LG. Und zwar u.a. ebenfalls von LG - vielleicht ist der hier LG Electronics 29UB67-B, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sogar der Nachfolger und daher mind. genau so gut? Der aus Deinem Link ist nämlich ziemlich genau ein Jahr länger auf dem Markt und hat die Modellreihennummer UB65, der neuere UB67

Ob du wiederum fürs gleiche Geld einen besseren im Normalformat bekommen würdest, also besser für DICH, das musst du selber entscheiden. Für 420-500€ gibt es nämlich auch schon 2-3 gute 16:9-Modelle mit 27 Zoll, IPS-Panel und WQHD, also 2560x1440 Pixel statt FullHD (1920x1080).


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (21. Oktober 2015)

Ja, da hast du recht mit dem Bild pro Sekunde, und ja mit dem Preis muss ich nochmal gucken.
Trotzdem danke dir für deine Mühe.
Ich werde mich nochmal umschauen.


----------

